# PK Pro 100 Smoker



## jsgarrella (Jan 30, 2013)

My son and I are new to smoking.  We decided to get a smoker so we could learn together (he is 14 and ready to be the world's next great BBQ chef)!!!  Our smoker just arrived and after looking through the instruction manual, I realized it does not really give a whole lot of information!  Does anyone have any good suggestions as to where I can look online to make sure I have everything set up correctly - not sure if the sawdust pan is supposed to set directly on the burner or to the front or side?  Also, there appears to be a damper on the front and a chimney on the top - I read that the damper needs opened to different levels, do I need to adjust the top baffle as well (or is this what they are calling the damper).  Thanks so much for any help that I can get!  We are excited to get started, but I want to make sure I instruct him properly to begin with - the manual leaves a bit to be desired!

Thanks,

Joe Sgarrella


----------



## old sarge (Jan 30, 2013)

You should have gotten a recipe book with instructions.  If not, try contacting Ken Hanni at PK Seasonings.  Ask for the PK cookbook.


----------

